# 10 g worth spending time on?



## lblack (Dec 17, 2012)

So I have a 10 gallon tank that I was thinking of changing it to vertical just for fun. I want to spend time and build a really nice background for it. I have three Bakhuis froglets already in a 20g long and was thinking of this tank for a second set of frogs most likely thumbnails. So I have 2 questions is this tank worth spending time on or should I get a bigger tank before I start. And if I do go forward with the build what would you recommend for frogs I would really like to go with some thumbnails but I don't know what kind to go with ideas would be helpful.


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have two 10gal verts with thumbs and they are worth it in my opinion. One houses my vanzo pair which are very prolific breeders and it is lacking a background. Rather I have a large driftwood piece serving as a column focal point. The other has my tarapotos which does have a background, and they have just recently started breeding. As far as frog choice it's really up to you, most will do just fine in a pair in that size setup. My suggestion however...orange sirensis or amazonicus iquitos.


----------



## crittercurt (Jul 8, 2009)

Hello, I have 3 10 gallon verts and in my opinion they are just as good as the 15 gallon verts. It is nice to start off with a small tank especially if it is your first vert tank. I have orange Sirensis (Lamasi), standard Imitators, fg vents, Iquitos vents and varibilis. I enjoy them all but the FG Vents are the most visible. 
I would recommend all the frogs I have listed above. They will not be as visible as your Tincs though.
Just my 2 cents, Curtis


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

As others have already said, a 10 vert can be a nice little tank. I have a few myself housing a pair of vanzo's, orange sirensis and benedicta. Plant it well providing ample hiding places and they will do just fine. My sirensis are the ones I see most often.


----------



## Didact (Dec 29, 2012)

What are vanzo's?
Scuse me for not knowing the lingo, im mostly lurking on the boards. I have a 10 gallon myself which im hoping to keep some thumbnails when its properly planted and running.


----------



## redfrogger (Nov 6, 2010)

Didact said:


> What are vanzo's?
> Scuse me for not knowing the lingo, im mostly lurking on the boards. I have a 10 gallon myself which im hoping to keep some thumbnails when its properly planted and running.


It is a smaller thumbnail frog .Ranitomeya vanzolini. It is a pretty cool looking frog


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Didact said:


> What are vanzo's?
> Scuse me for not knowing the lingo, im mostly lurking on the boards. I have a 10 gallon myself which im hoping to keep some thumbnails when its properly planted and running.


Vanzo's are thumbs. I would say start small too, just to see how your plants grow and making sure you're doing everything right. I have 2 10G verts and a 20l vert. I will be going with 15/20h verts from here on out...


----------



## lblack (Dec 17, 2012)

Thank so much for all the input I have some cool ideas for the tank. It's kind of a long term project seeing as I just got my bakuhis'. I just can't help but keep building these. I'm in the Boston area and can't find any local suppliers. I got my bakhuis from black jungle but that a 2 h drive and they don't have many thumbnails. I would like to know if there are any other locals with frogs that would like to trade cuttings and maby sell frogs be best not to ship if I can help it.


----------



## lblack (Dec 17, 2012)

I got a big start on the tank over school brake figured i would post some pic's. I'm thinking of Banded Imi's for the tank. has anyone had success with these frogs? how many would be smart for the ten gallon tank. I'm have a source for some 2 month old's. here's a pic of the tank so far.


----------



## patm (Mar 21, 2004)

lblack said:


> I got a big start on the tank over school brake figured i would post some pic's. I'm thinking of Banded Imi's for the tank. has anyone had success with these frogs? how many would be smart for the ten gallon tank. I'm have a source for some 2 month old's. here's a pic of the tank so far.


Imitators, as a species, fare best as M/F pairs. I wouldn't do anything more in 10 gallons of space.

-Pat


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Agreed, with a 10 gallon, a single pair is the most I wound house together. There are a few thumbs that do well in groups: for example green sirensis and Vanzolinii. Still, I woudl not do more than 3 in a 10 gallon.


----------



## lblack (Dec 17, 2012)

Just thought I'd give an update here is the tank so far










I like the look a lot any plant suggestions would be nice. I defintly thinking broms but I'd like to do some vines.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Has anyone in this thread claiming imitators are best kept in pairs have experience both keeping in pairs and keeping in groups?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I do. I feel that groups are ok....just not in a 10 gallon.


----------



## Cory2 (Oct 21, 2012)

Get vents,easy to care for,small,and live in groups.


----------



## lblack (Dec 17, 2012)

Cory2 said:


> Get vents,easy to care for,small,and live in groups.


I think I'm leaning that way now. But I'll have to see what pops up locally for sale ( I don't like shipping too much if I can help it). So we'll see


----------



## patm (Mar 21, 2004)

mydumname said:


> Has anyone in this thread claiming imitators are best kept in pairs have experience both keeping in pairs and keeping in groups?


I have. Most recently I had to split up a 3.2 of tarapoto's after seeing male/male aggression on multiple occasions.

-Pat


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Many tanks of imitators....most in groups. Most in 10s. No issues here. 

Still imagining half the people making claims on imitator not doing good in groups have no first hand experience on the claims they are making. I know many others who keep them in groups with no issues.


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

Imis are great frogs, but they are monogamous (actually the only anfibian in the world that is:A Gentleman Frog That Takes Monogamy & Parenting Seriously : 80beats )so there is no real point to having a trio. I have a pair Imitator 'veradero', and trust me you will see (or probably hear) plenty of them in a ten vert, without spending the extra money on more frogs, or endangering the lives of them.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

It doesn't have to be a trio but could keep them in 2.2.

My intermedius are a 1.2 and I find it hard to believe he isn't breeding with both. Found too many egg clutches at one time I would imagine they had to be laid by both females. Do I know for.certain....of course not. But I don't get multiple clutches on same day from pairs.


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Dec 24, 2012)

i used to have quite the collection ten years ago,and honestly most were kept in ten gallons,from our tincs to terribilis,i would raise five babies in them and when they would pair off i would keep my fave pair,trade off the rest..all bred in ten gallon aquariums,even the thumbs..i have kept them in groups and pairs,but will agree that a pair per tank has the best breeding results..even with our imitators,i would get some production in our group tanks,but would not compare to the tanks that had pairs..hope this helps
andy


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I've got 6 adult vanzo's in a 10 vert as we speak since mid December. Not because thats how I want to keep them, but because I had to break down and rebuild their tank. That took longer than expected. Funny enough, they werent doing much in the big 65 gallon Exo, now all crammed into the 10 gallon temporarily, theyre breedign for me. Go figure. Almost tempted to say.....why mess up a good thing. But....Im gonna move them in a few days.


----------



## lblack (Dec 17, 2012)

I know this may be contrary to what everyone has said so far but someone near me has 4 FG vents for sale. He says he has gotten them to breed and has them in a ten gallon. I just wanted to get another opinion on putting 4 in there. Also I'm thinking 2 broms as the main feature plants plus some vines and smaller stuff how many film canisters should I be putting in? Thanks for all the help.

Lucas


----------



## patm (Mar 21, 2004)

lblack said:


> I know this may be contrary to what everyone has said so far but someone near me has 4 FG vents for sale. He says he has gotten them to breed and has them in a ten gallon. I just wanted to get another opinion on putting 4 in there. Also I'm thinking 2 broms as the main feature plants plus some vines and smaller stuff how many film canisters should I be putting in? Thanks for all the help.
> 
> Lucas


Just because you can, doesn't mean you should. Four frogs in ten gallons is cramped.

-Pat


----------



## lblack (Dec 17, 2012)

would like to hear a few more opinions on this  and would realy like some plants ideas as im going to black jungle this weekend


----------



## kev_n_gina (Jan 21, 2013)

lblack said:


> So I have a 10 gallon tank that I was thinking of changing it to vertical just for fun. I want to spend time and build a really nice background for it. I have three Bakhuis froglets already in a 20g long and was thinking of this tank for a second set of frogs most likely thumbnails. So I have 2 questions is this tank worth spending time on or should I get a bigger tank before I start. And if I do go forward with the build what would you recommend for frogs I would really like to go with some thumbnails but I don't know what kind to go with ideas would be helpful.


SO I am new and have ZERO experiance with dart frogs...HOWEVER. I think you answered you own question - "I was thinking of changing it to vertical just for fun" 

Keep the build cheap and simple. 

either way you got your fun out of it!


----------

